# Schrift in Inkscape in Wellenform



## deho87 (3. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,
Ich möchte eine Schrift in Inkscape in Wellenform bringen. Ich habe es schon mit Biegen probiert aber das ist nicht das was ich mir Vorstelle da es die Schrift dabei verzerrt.
Ich möchte einfach die Schrift einer Wellenform folgen lassen. Ich bin absoluter Anfänger. Hat jemand eine Idee? Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Another (4. Dezember 2018)

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja?


----------

